#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Request for API 520 and API 521

## Bever

Brothers, 



I am looking for these standards concerning the need for depressurisation of gas equipment

ThanksSee More: Request for API 520 and API 521

----------


## iqp

Hi Bever

Dowland here API 521 (1997) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

_iqp_

----------


## Bever

Thanks a lot.
Bever

----------


## netspyking

API 521-2007 Ed  : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bts

Dear Buddy, API 521 down load link is dead . Pls check again .


Thanks

----------


## netspyking

OK , here I upload again : 

API 521-2007 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear

Please upload again. Links are dead.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## seb2004be

Do you have the last version (2014) of the API521?

----------


## hbili

Desperately need the last version (2014) of the API521 and API520

----------

